# Manual vs Internal lock?



## timeout (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm looking at a S&W M&P40 and plan on ordering one today, What is the difference from the manual to the internal lock system, and which one would you suggest. The manual is listed at 479 and the internal lock is listed at 509 is it worth the difference? They both are listed as stainless, please get back to me asap as I have one itchy trigger finger! MIKE


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I have an M&P 9 with no locks or safeties. IMO, the internal lock is stupid. You need a "key" to operate it. I have a trigger lock on mine at home and it takes 2 seconds to take off with no tools. The manual safety is a trickier question. Some like it, some don't. Some are used to 1911s and feel naked without a manual safety, some believe in the DAO concept and heavier trigger and feel no need for the safety. Get what you prefer as far as the manual safety but I would skip the internal lock.

Just my opinion, can't go wrong with the M&P though! Congrats!


----------



## timeout (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Jon, Its kinda confusing how they list the M&Ps Trying to find my way threw it all, I think there is about 6 sku numbers in that model. You don't happen to know which one you have? or any thing else you can tell me about this model? Its kinda a bitch to order on line.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually got mine with the Carry & Range kit. But I believe its #209301

Product: Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm - No Thumb Safety


----------



## bartledoo (Jun 26, 2011)

With my S&W has a key lock, which is good for transporting and storage. But for a bedside defensive gun, no bueno. I also have Taurus 247, it has an internal and thumb safety, I like that a lot. I switch between the two. I do have an iwb holster from white hat and I like that I can switch easily between the two from day to day.


----------



## timeout (Jun 23, 2011)

OK,ordering my S$W tomorrow morning, what can a guy expect for the number of break in rounds? Mike


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

i've heard 500 for the trigger to smooth out. I'm up to 450 but I didn't have a problem with the trigger at all. Benefits of being inexperienced and not having lots of guns to compare to!


----------

